# Necron Tomb Stalker unpackaging and build



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

EDIT - So I completed the build on this one. Dont have in progress pics of it though due to the fact that I did most of it at work. The product prior to painting is below, will post more pics once the paint job is done.

Just out of box

DSC_0530 by Brainfreeze44, on Flickr

All parts set out

DSC_0531 by Brainfreeze44, on Flickr

Main body placed

DSC_0532 by Brainfreeze44, on Flickr

Thats as far as i'm going to get today, will start the build tomorrow hopefully.

Front view

DSC_0572 by Brainfreeze45, on Flickr


DSC_0568 by Brainfreeze45, on Flickr

Side

DSC_0571 by Brainfreeze45, on Flickr


DSC_0574 by Brainfreeze45, on Flickr

Top

DSC_0575 by Brainfreeze45, on Flickr

Bottom

DSC_0576 by Brainfreeze45, on Flickr

With paint, took awhile to figure out how to do the Mother of Pearl look I have on the outer armor segments.

Left

DSC_0237 by Brainfreeze45, on Flickr

Right

DSC_0236 by Brainfreeze45, on Flickr

Front

DSC_0231 by Brainfreeze45, on Flickr


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

sweet man!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That looks fantastic. Is the body moulded in a particular stance, or are segments able to be built in almost any snake like manner?

Either way, this is a quality model, I can't wait to see it. Is there any preview colour scheme on a Necron Warrior, or preferably Destroyer/Tomb Spider to show off the flat areas?


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

The current plan is to paint it to look like a white ceramic, based on sand with a stone to stand on. I'm still a newbie on this side of the hobby so I will have help getting that part done correctly.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

How long's it taken you so far?


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

About 5 minutes to open the box and take a few pics. 3 year old wants to help though so it will have to be put off til after bedtime.


----------



## Parasyte (Feb 14, 2011)

Haha great buy man. I've always looked at them and wanted one, even though i don't collect necrons. 

Good luck.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Those legs look like an absolute pain in the ass. Good luck to you on this one.


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

Working on getting the body glued into the pose I want, this first will be perched over a rock, taking awhile giving each segment a few hours to harden before adding the next. Once thats done i'll start adding legs. Pics will be updated once the body is completed before adding the legs.

My second Tomb Stalker will be setup with a Chaos Rhino, if I place the Rhino on it's side it will fit on the base supplies with the stalker.


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

Images updates, first Tomb Stalker buildt ready for paint.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Shit, man. I keep telling myself I'll get one -after- I get a fair chunk of my Necrons "reset" and finish this semester, but topics like these aren't helping my patience.:gamer1:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats is an awesome model but one question why did you place the neon rods on before painting


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

The rods are not glued in, the resin is malleable enough to add them for the pic and remove for painting.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Those tomb stalkers are cool, will look awesome once its painted, that will certainly keep you busy. I like how you have it going over a rock and your other idea sounds great too!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Can the Tomb Stalker be posed in any way (i.e Ball and Socket) or are they fully tesselating pieces?


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

They are set as a ball and socket, I can take closer pics for you from the one I have not started yet if you would like.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That would be fantastic =).


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

BrainFreeze said:


> The rods are not glued in, the resin is malleable enough to add them for the pic and remove for painting.


Cool I was just curious.


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

Updated with more pics.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Great! though im not a big fan of the paint scheme.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

How did you do that paint scheme.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Where abouts do you live dude, from the looks of things you got pretty much perfect moudlings..most of my FW stuff is incredibly warped.
just wondering if cause of the factory?


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm in Oklahoma city, just ordered it from their website.

To get the mother of pearl on the back armor plates I used Chaos Black as a primer, then I added a thin coat of skull white over that. After that I put down some lines of Enchanted Blue and Warlock Purple over the white though not covering it all the way. Then I put some mithril silver over it and used a wet brush to thin it and let the blue and purple shine through. Finally I used a medium iridescent that I picked up at hobby lobby to add the shine.

Yea I know that was not to clear I can try to take pics of the process with a few of the extra resin bits I have here.


----------

